# 2 3ft vivarium stack,



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, how much should i sell a brand new viv stack for from Vivexotics, it is a 2 stack and each viv is 3ft long, they also come with heat bulbs and cermic bulb holders, thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone interested?


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## syphon62 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi i dont know how much you should sell them for but i would buy one for 100 to 150 if thats any help


----------

